# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  مهندس اردني شاب يحصل على جائزة افضل مهندس لعام 2008

## مدحت

حصل المهندس الاردني الشاب مازن جمال حداد على جائزة "افضل مهندس شاب" في الحفل السنوي الثالث والاربعين لجمعية المهندسين في ديترويت الذي اقيم مساء امس في القاعة الكبرى لحدائق شركة جنرال موتورز لصناعة السيارات في مبنى الرينسانس على ضفة نهر ديترويت. كما تسلم جوائز مماثلة مهندسون ومدراء شركات واعضاء مجالس ادارة في شركات هندسية اميركية وعالمية كبرى تعمل في الولايات المتحدة ودول اوروبية وشرق اوسطية. ونال جائزة العمل المميز روبيرت لوتز نائب رئيس شركة جنرال موتورز والسيد روبرت فيكانو محافظ مقاطعة وين والمهندس الدكتور ريتشارد ميربرجر عميد كلية الهندسة في جامعة لورنس التكنولوجية. وحفل تصميم مبنى شركة الطيران الاميركي نورث وست الجديد في مطار ديترويت الدولي على جائزة التصميم المبتكر لشركة ESD للانشاءات التي صممت مبنى شركة ليير العالمية.


ويعمل المهندس الشاب مديرا للمشاريع في شركة DURR العالمية للهندسة منذ عام 2002 كما خدم في فرع لنفس الشركة في المانيا لمدة سنة كاملة.

وكان المهندس حداد قد التحق بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجية الاردنية قبل مجيئه الى ديترويت عام 1999 لمتابعة دراساته العليا في جامعة وين ستيت التي تخرج منها عام 2002 حاصلا على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية، والجدير بالذكر ان للمهندس مازن حداد ثلاثة ابحاث في الهندسة الميكانيكية منشورة في مشيغن وله براءة اختراع مسجل باسمه في الولاية. وهو متزوج من السيدة شذى علامات وله طفلة ولدت قبل ثلاثة وعشرين يوما فقط تهانينا والف مبروك


المهندس مازن


اسم الجائزه هو "Outstanding Young Engineer of the Year"

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف مبروك....من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل
شكرا عالخبر

----------


## saousana

[align=center]عقبالي  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

الف مبروك 

من جد وجد ومن لقى فيزا وصل

----------


## ابو عوده

والله بطلع من العرب هيك اشياء 
اطورنا  :Smile:

----------

